# anyone use "Weather or Not" out of Ohio?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

anyone use them or heard of them? spoke to a supervisor of the St. Louis Street Dept and he said that's who they use and like them


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Never heard of them, and i'm from ohio lol. 

let me know if you find any thing out about them


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

clapper ..sorry......here's a link i found but they are out of KS not Ohio
http://www.weatherornot.com/


----------

